# Godox AD180 or AD360



## cesarmario (Apr 8, 2015)

I am planning ordering the Godox AD180 or the AD360. I just started with shooting cars and portraits. 
I also currently own a Nikon SB900.  In terms of power i think should go for the AD360. 

Can someone help me out in making a pick on one of these Flashes? 
Will the AD180 outclass my Nikon SB900?


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 8, 2015)

No ttl but much stronger light and its bare bulb . Can't really compare them. If you don't need ttl, I would get the AD360


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cesarmario (Sep 2, 2015)

I Bought de AD360. And thats one great flash. I just kept the sb900. I also bought a phottix Odin triggerset which i can now use highspeed sync.


----------

